
Show HN: React tiles – A window manager component - arqex
https://github.com/arqex/react-tiles
======
arqex
Hey there,

This is part of a frontend based CMS that I've been developing for a while. I
have stopped working on it, but I thought that react-tiles deserved to be open
to the community for anyone that may think it's useful, so I decided to write
some docs and a demo and share it with the world.

Since frontend apps know how to load any app route, there is nothing that
block us from load more than one route at the same time. That's the idea
behind react-routes, a simple React component that divide your app in tiles,
loading different routes in them.

This is one of the projects I have that I don't have much time to work on it,
so every little help is much appreciated :)

Hope you like it.

------
brudgers
Project home page: [https://react-tiles.firebaseapp.com](https://react-
tiles.firebaseapp.com)

